# Anyone know if L-Glutamine or BCAA's cause water retention?



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm into my 6th week of dieting and have always been susceptible to a bit of water retention, especially with the likes of creatine etc.

On my cut this time I seem to be noticing a little bit of water retention in comparison to last time and although I cheat once a week, I've read stories online of people experiencing the same, dropping the supps and not retaining water, then back on the supps and they are..

Gonna give it a bit of trial and error the next two weeks just wondered if anyone else had any info?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Nope neither of them do


----------

